# Tesla's Auto Pilot Is the Model S Electric Car's Neatest Trick



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The auto pilot's radar can see through fog and snow, its image recognition camera can see traffic signs, lights and pedestrians.

More...


----------

